# Spieleempfehlungen gesucht: Komplette Spiele mit 5h+ Spielzeit, nicht nur Technikdemos



## ChiefJohnson (30. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Spielen für meine HTC Vive. Momentan tu ich mir schwer, spiele zu finden, die über eine Technikdemo hinaus gehen. Viele Spiele sind zwar wirklich cool, verlassen sich aber zu sehr auf den VR-Bonus und vernachlässigen das Gameplay. Also suche ich noch nach ein paar mehr, bisher überzeugen konnten mich eigentlich nur:

+ Doom 3 BFG + VR Mod (super umgesetzt in VR und halt das gute alte Doom 3, also der Klassiker, der mir damals schon Spaß gemacht hat)
+ Redout (F-Zero mit VR, super schnell und richtig spaßig, momentan so 4h gespielt, aber ein Rennspiel geht immer)

o Audio Shield (wobei ich das fast noch als Spielerei und nicht als komplettes Game sehe, aber kann man immer mal wieder auspacken)
o Climbey (wobei da der Single Player in 1 1/4 Stunden durch war, jetzt kann man sich nur noch auf den Steam Workshop oder Multiplayer verlassen)
o Vanishing Realms (aber nur 4h Spielzeit... jedoch würde ich mir so etwas wünschen, schönes Zelda-artiges Adventure. So was muss es doch auch mit 15h Spielzeit geben)

Im Auge habe ich noch, aber noch nicht probiert:
Eve Valkyrie (viel zu teuer atm)
Raw Data (auch etwas teuer imo, aber wird wohl die nächste Investition)
Space Pirate Trainer (wirkt auch nur wie eine Spielerei, aber eine sehr gute. Wenns billig zu haben ist wirds mal geholt)
Anyland (kein Spiel, aber nette Sandbox, denke da steckt Potential drin)

Ich hoffe ja stark auf Mods, die alte Klassiker in VR wiederbeleben. Da hätte man dann wenigstens ein gutes Gameplay und VR dient nur dazu, das Erlebnis zu intensivieren. Bioshock,  Skyrim, Gothic oder Witcher wären ein Traum. Oder Zelda Skyward Sword. Gerne natürlich auch neue Spiele für VR entwickelt, aber irgendwie scheinen die Entwickler da das Gameplay zu vergessen.


----------



## HisN (30. November 2016)

Elite Dangerous, da kannst Du Wochen reine Spielzeit reinstecken.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (30. November 2016)

Danke, werd ich mir merken! Hatte etwas Angst, dass zu viele Menüs vorhanden sind, was das ganze unkomfortabel macht und den Einstieg ins Spiel erschwert, wenn man es vorher nie in 2D gezockt hat.


----------



## HisN (30. November 2016)

Das Spiel hat ne steile Lernkurve, auch in 2D, sieht aber in 3D saugeil aus, und in der Zwischenzeit ist es auch lesbar. Nur die Navigation in der Sternenkarte ist ein Krampf


----------



## CastorTolagi (30. November 2016)

Subnautica; ist zwar noch Early Access aber ein sehr schöner.

- EVE gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht und es kommt auch 0 Langzeitmotivation auf.
Aber das ist mein persönliches Empfinden; ich bin jetzt auch nicht so im EVE Universum, was wohl auch viel bedeutet.

- Space Pirate Trainer ist so 80er Jahre, dass du deinen Haaren beim wachsen zusehen kannst.
Es ist ein schöner Partygag, aber man spielt i.d.R. nicht lange.

- Holopoint, fals du fragst ist ähnlich, wobei hier wenigstens der Bewegungsasspekt noch sehr gut mitgenommen wird.
Oder um es klar zu sagen: Du wirst wie ein Tier schwitzen 

- Bei Elite Dangerous würde ich auf jeden fall noch Voice Attack dazu kaufen. Ist sehr schön wenn man Befehle ins Micro brüllen kann und es passiert was... Außerdem kann man so den Controller etwas mit Kombinationen entlasten.

- Als Rennspiel kann man noch Project Cars erwähnen.

Ansonsten kommt es halt auf den Spielertyp an, der du bist.
Ich z.B. könnte Stunden in Google Earth verbringen (verdammt ich tu es sogar)

House of Dying Sun werde ich am Wochenende testen. Sah jedenfalls gut aus.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (30. November 2016)

Project Cars lief bei mir eher schlecht als recht, als es schließlich flüssig lief, sah es wirklich hässlich aus. Hab es dann refunded, bin da gerne von Steam abhängig in VR, testen und notfalls zurückgeben. Da macht es Redout mit seinem SciFi Neon Style besser, das sieht auch mit wenigen Details noch schick aus.

House of Dying Sun sieht toll aus, vllt. kannst du ja ein paar Zeilen schreiben, obs dir taugt. Die meisten Reviews wieder nur 1 oder 2 Stunden Spielzeit, aber immerhin auch manche mit 10+.


----------



## CastorTolagi (2. Dezember 2016)

Sooo, wie gewünscht hier mal kurz meine ersten Eindrücke von House of Dying Sun:

*Pro:*
- sehr eingängige Steuerung. Man braucht sich nicht dutzende Tastenkombinationen zu merken. Die meisten Tasten haben eine Funktion und öffnen nicht erst noch dutzende Untermenüs.

- Man befehligt nicht nur ein Schiff sondern sammelt mit Missionsfortschritt auch eine kleine Flotte um sich, die man ebenfallst befehligen darf. Der Übergang zwsichen Taktik und Action ist auch sehr gut eingefangen.

- Die Cockpitperspektive ist sehr gelungen. Es erinnert zwar stark an EVE-Valkyrie, allerdings hat man auch Informationen vor der Nase die einem tatsächlich interessieren und muss sie nicht erst im Cockpit suchen wie in EVE. Man sieht seine Hülle und Schildstärke ohne Kopfbewegung, sobald man ein Ziehl aufschaltet erscheinen auf dem Zentralen Cockpit-Bildschirm weitere Informationen über das Ziel wie Schiffstyp. Und noch einiges mehr, das es einem erleichtern sich zwar auf die Action zu konzentrieren, aber gleichzeitig auch nicht den Überblick zu verlieren.

- Jede Mission ist in drei "Schwierigkeiten" verfügbar. Außerdem kann man jede Mission immer wieder starten und dann eine ander Schwierigkeit auswählen. Das führt dazu, dass man gewisse Missionen nicht auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad abschließen kann, weil einem noch die passende Waffe für einen solchen Gegner fehlt. Allerdings kommt man in der Story teilweise auch auf dem unteresten Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht weiter.
Dann heißt es zurück zu früheren Missionen und diese in höheren Schwierigkeiten noch einmal abschließen um bessere Ausrüstung freispielen, die einem für die spätere Mission helfen.

- Geräusche, Stimmung und Soundtrack sind sehr gut gewählt unterstreichen das Gesehende grandios.

*Contra:*
- Extrem kurze Einzelmissionen. Normal sind 5-10min was vor allem das taktische Element mit all den komandierbaren Begleitschiffen nutzlos macht. Voller Angriff auf den Gegner und ihn schnell überumpeln ist meist die beste Taktik.
- andere Schiffe können zwar befehligt aber nicht kommandiert werden.
- Nichts was man eine Story nennen könnte.
- Die Missionen ähneln sich sehr schnell und es kommt auch nicht mehr die (An)Spannung auf. 
- Keinerlei Konsequenzen bei den Bonusmissionen
- Missionen werden per Checkboxen abgeschlossen. Nachschubcontainer abgeschossen; Check. Bonusmission: Schieße ein Zivilschiff ab; Check. Kommandoschiff springt in das System; Check. Fluchtvektor ist berechnet und Hyperantrieb gestartet; Check. Mission Erfolgreich.

Neutral:
- Komplett in Englsich.
- Grafik ist passend, aber nichts ausergewöhnliches.

*Fazit:*
House of Dying Sun macht schon vieles richtig was für VR wichtig ist. Das Spielerlebnis ist intensiv. Man fühlt sich tatsächlich in die Welt versetzt.
Da ist es um so ärgerlicher, dass der Spielbegleitende Aspekt einer Story fast komplett flach fällt.
Auch die kurzen und sich schnell wiederholenden Missionen zerstören etwas den Spielefluss, da man gefühlt mehr zeit darauf verwendet einen neue Mission auszuwählen als sich tatsächlich in ihr zu befindet.

Letztendlich ist das Erlebnis größer als das erlebte.

Ich gebe House of Dying Sun ein "befriedigend" (8Punkte).


----------



## ChiefJohnson (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich denke, ich schau mir das mal an! Wenns zu schnell eintönig wird, refunde ich es wieder. Ist zwar auf die Dauer etwas daneben, aber wenn die Spiele unter 2h ihren Reiz verloren haben, sehe ich das als Technik*demo*, und Demos sind ja eigentlich kostenlos.


----------



## CastorTolagi (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab 3 Stunden gebraucht um bis zur letzte Mission zu kommen, also wirklich nicht sonderlich viel, wenn man bedenkt, dass man dann ~50-60% geschafft hat.
Mir fehlt hier einfach die Langzeitmotivation; ein Grund weiterzuspielen...

Da bleibe ich dann doch lieber bei Subnautica mit über 100h auf dem Tacho, vor allem kann man hier gut zwischen VR und normalen Desktop wechseln.


----------



## blue_focus (2. Januar 2017)

Also ich kann auch nur Elite sehr ans Herz legen. Das funktioniert mit meiner Oculus Rift wirklich 1a. Wie erwähnt ist aber Voice Attack empfehlenswert (aber kein absolutes Muss). Ich hab in dem Game bis jetzt schon gut 5Wochen Echtspielzeit versenkt und es gefällt noch immer. Aber such dir wenn du's spielen willst nen Clan. Wenn du keinen hast der dir die Spielmechanik etwas erklären kann, bist du echt lang dran, bis du das halbwegs beherrscht. Ist hald ein Simulator und kein Arcadegame 

Wie HisN schon sagte ist die Galaxiekarte wirklich etwas bescheuert umgesetzt in VR. Aber wenn du das alles über den HOTAS steuerst (muss alles erst eingestellt werden) geht sogar das halbwegs.

Und die Immersion ist wirklich der Wahnsinn. Du sitzt wirklich in deinem Cockpit bzw. Brücke (je nach Schiffgröße) 

@HisN: mit welcher Brille spielst du eigentlich?


----------



## ChiefJohnson (12. Januar 2017)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Also ich kann auch nur Elite sehr ans Herz legen. Das funktioniert mit meiner Oculus Rift wirklich 1a. Wie erwähnt ist aber Voice Attack empfehlenswert (aber kein absolutes Muss).



Werde jetzt auch mal Elite ausprobieren. Hast du das Voice Attack zusammen mit den HCS Voice Packs geholt? Bin nämlich am überlegen ob bei den Voice Packs lieber Englisch oder Deutsch. Mein Englisch ist eigentlich ziemlich gut, deswegen tendiere ich fast zum Englischen Paket. Bin nur am Überlegen, ob ich alle englischen Befehle akzentfrei genug in die Maschine kriege, damit sie das auf Anhieb frisst


----------



## N8Mensch2 (26. März 2017)

*Spieleempfehlungen: Arizona Sunshine*

*AriZona Sunshine *ist mittlerweile um Full Locomotion Steuerung  erweitert worden. Also vollkommene Bewegungsfreiheit  . Habs am Wochenende erworben, ein wirklich klasse VR Spiel mit allem drum und dran. Motion Sickness ist bei mir nicht vorhanden. Hier Mal ein Video dazu (im Coop-Modus zweier Brüder):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfwRnSWnK60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Läuft bei mir schön flüssig mit 90 FPS (1.2 Supersamling und 2.0 LoD). Grafikkarten VRam ist mit bis zu 7,5 GB belegt (kenne ich in der Höhe von anderen Spielen nicht) und um die 9 GB Arbeitsspeicher. 
Habe allerdings erst ein paar Abschnitte spielen können. Bin jetzt aus der dunklen Mine (beklemmende Stimmung, da möchte man nicht lange bleiben ) raus und am Bahnhof angekommen - beindruckende Atmosphäre  . Ist auch kooperativ spielbar.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. März 2017)

*Spieleempfehlungen: The Solus Project*

*
The Solus Project VR
*
Ein Abenteuer Spiel mit Gänsehaut-Feeling. Nach einem Absturz erkundet man einen fremden Planeten. Man fühlt sich wirklich in eine andere Welt versetzt. Sehr empfehlenswert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jamy83thKSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (30. März 2017)

Arizona Sunshine zocke ich auch gerade, im Sale vor 3 Wochen etwa gekauft. Auch eines meiner Favoriten bis jetzt, ein ganzes Spiel, gutes Balancing zwischen entspannteren und gruseligeren Abschnitten. Wenn ich 100% der Zeit unter Spannung stehe, ist mir das für den Feierabend zu anstrengend und ich hab meist keine Lust drauf, das haben sie hier gut gelöst. Jedoch stört mich etwas das Aliasing bei AS, mit meiner stark übertakteten GTX1060 ist gerade mal SS1.15 bei dem Spiel drin, das sieht man leider noch viel Kantenflimmern.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (31. März 2017)

Ja gerade weil VR auch sehr vereinnahmend ist und man komplett in eine andere Welt versetzt wird. Fordert ein Spiel dann vollkommene, permanente Anspannung und Aufmerksamkeit, nimmt das den Spieler auch 100 % mit und entsprechend ist die physische sowie psychische Belastung. In dem Zusammenhang ist* AriZona Sunshine *eine wirklich gute Mischung aus erkunden, entdecken, kämpfen und überleben gelungen. Definitiv ein weiteres Spiel zu Freude des VR-Spielers und ich denke _„Grandiose Entscheidung die Brille gekauft zu haben“_  (Wobei ich das eigentlich immer denke, wenn ich mir die Brille aufziehe und eine "Experience" starte  ).

Arizona Sunshine bricht Rekorde und erhalt neue Methode zur Fortbewegung - VR∙Nerds

*AntiAliasing* stimmt, wenn man sich auch mal die stimmige Gegend Arizonas im Detail bewundern möchte. Sobald ich spiele, ist das jedoch für mich AA kein Thema. Generell habe ich mir abgewöhnt, darüber groß Gedanken zu machen, da "_die Immersion im Spiel zu sein_" für mich einen deutlich höheren Stellenwert hat als Auflösung, Details oder Texturen. Jedoch wäre als Zugabe ein bessere Kantenglättung ganz nett (trägt ja auch zur Immersion bei) - uns würde die Leistung einer Geforce 1080 Ti sicher den Ausblick auf Umgebung & Co versüßen  . 
Hast du LoD (Level of Detail) auch von 1.0 auf 2.0 erhöht, wie in den Optionen empfohlen (wird beim Umstellen auf Full Locomtoion angezeigt)? Habe SSA auch „nur“ auf 1.20 stehen, denn SSA 1.30 war, wie geschrieben, zu viel des Guten - die fps sind bis auf 75 runter. Das ASW (Asynchronous spacewarp – Zwischenbildberechnung) hat da anscheinend auch nichts ausgleichen können – habe ich deutlich gemerkt. Versuche ich nochmal mit festgesetzten fps (z.B. auf 60), dass soll ASW die Arbeit erleichtern. Aber denke, nichts geht über native 90 FPS, und mit der jetzigen Grafik bin ich ja schon auch zufrieden.


----------



## Pulverdings (1. April 2017)

Auf Steam ist jetzt* Serious Sam: The First Encounter *als VR Version offiziell raus! (War bisher nur als Early Access Titel verfügbar). Funktioniert mit Vive und Rift (Touch wird auch unterstützt).
Serious Sam VR: The First Encounter on Steam

Hier die Ankündigung im Forum.

Am 04.04.17 kommt dann wohl die VR Version von *The Second Encounter *raus!

EDIT: Arizona Sunshine sieht ja echt nach einem Super VR Spiel aus. Das muss ich mir wohl unbedingt kaufen!


----------



## blue_focus (6. April 2017)

ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Werde jetzt auch mal Elite ausprobieren. Hast du das Voice Attack zusammen mit den HCS Voice Packs geholt? Bin nämlich am überlegen ob bei den Voice Packs lieber Englisch oder Deutsch. Mein Englisch ist eigentlich ziemlich gut, deswegen tendiere ich fast zum Englischen Paket. Bin nur am Überlegen, ob ich alle englischen Befehle akzentfrei genug in die Maschine kriege, damit sie das auf Anhieb frisst



Sorry, hab dich irgendwie überlesen.
Nein, ich spiele mit der nativen VA Version. Man kann das im Prinzip auch damit auf English umstellen. Ist nur abhängig davon welche Windows Voices + Text 2 Speech du installiert hast. Standardmäßig ist immer nur die Sprache installiert in der auch Windows läuft. Zusätzliche Sprachen kann man aber problemlos nachinstallieren.

Und wie gehts dir im unendlichen Elite-Universum?


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (10. Mai 2017)

Alien Isolation
Amnesia 1+2
Battlefield (alle)
Bioshock (alle)
Dishonored (1+2)
Doom
Quake (alle)
Duke (neu und alt)
GTA 5
Half Life (1+2)
Portal (1+2)
Prey (1)
Rage
Redout
Resident Evil 7
Skyrim SE
Battlefront
War thunder 
Wolfenstein (1+2)


Das sind meine VR Spiele und sie lohnen sich sehr. 
DIese bilig Fungames haben auf meiner Platte auch nix verloren.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Mai 2017)

75 % günstiger zur Zeit auf Steam: Dirt Rally VR 15 Euro. 
Und die nächsten Tage kostenlos spielbar. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVLPO6A5Hx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hoegaardener (13. Mai 2017)

Ich kann alle Serious Sam Spiele empfehlen, am besten das Bundle. Selbst wenn es sonst GAR KEINE Spiele gäbe würde sich das lohnen


----------



## Hoegaardener (13. Mai 2017)

Ich habe übrigens eine Frage zu Doom 3 : ich bekomme es einfach mit meinem Vive nicht zum Laufen. Ich entzippe die entsprechenden Files in den Folder. Das Game startet (ich klicke dazu auf exe und setze dann die Brille auf)  und ich sehe in VR den Bildschirm in der Ferne, aber ich kann nichts anwählen, er ist nicht aktiv. Muss ich das Game aus dem VR heraus starten ... ? Wie geht das, ich kann nur meine VR Games anwaehlen ... Danke für Eure Hilfe, ich habe meinen Vive erst seit vorgestern und habe eigentlich nur Serious Sam gespielt


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Mai 2017)

Serious Sam VR 1 bzw. 2 steht auch bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste, da ist mir nur aktuell der Preis noch zu hoch. Vor allem bieten die alten Teile full locomotion, und Nostalgie pur .
In Dirt Rally bin ich jetzt einige Rally Strecken gefahren und die Begeisterung ist wieder groß, wie immersiv virtual reality ist. Man sitzt im Auto - das Cockpit, die Umgebung, das Wetter, der Beifahrer gibt Anweisungen -  ich bin nicht mehr zu Hause. Jede Bodenwelle, Senke, Unebenheit oder Erhöhung der Strecke kann aufgrund realistischer Größenverhältnisse perfekt eingeschätzt werden. Gefälle oder Steigungen ebenso und Kurven können unglaublich gut gemeistert werden. So ist es möglich ohne Übung Etappen abzuschließen und dabei noch akzeptable Zeiten zu fahren. Wahnsinn, und das mit Gamepad . 
Anscheinend unterstützt das Spiel nativ nur die Oculus Rift, das ist natürlich etwas schade. Das macht es aber sehr gut, mit Betätigung der Taste Strg wird die Ansicht optimal zentriert. Zudem sind die Ladezeiten sehr kurz und Grafikeinstellungen können ingame während des Spielens angepasst werden,. Das ist sehr komfortabel  und wichtig, da stabile 90 frames per seconds das mit Abstand beste VR-Gefühl ergeben.
Wie geschrieben, bis heute abend 22 Uhr noch kostenlos spielbar und bis morgen abend 19 Uhr für 15 € in Rabattaktion. Ich schlage auf jeden Fall zu, eines der realistischen und besten Rally Spiele. Und das auch noch per VR


----------



## Hoegaardener (24. Mai 2017)

Dirt Rally 3 in VR kling super, und ich habe das Game sogar,  aber leider klappt das ganz und gar nicht bei mir mit Revive. Ich stehe mit dem ganzen Programm auf Kriegsfuss, leider. Bei Doom 3 habe ich Probleme mit der Bewegung, und Dirt startet einfach nicht. Schade, bei deiner Beschreibung haette ich voll Lust drauf. Aber gut, dann doch Serious Sam .


PS: Habe mir noch Raw Data geleistet, und bin bisher schwer begeistert. Habe aber bisher nur 4h, es werden aber bestimmt  mehr als 5, um zum Thema des Threads zurückzukommen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. Mai 2017)

Hi Hoegaardener, 

hast du Dirt 3 (ein Arcade Rally Game)
oder 
Dirt Rally (eine Rally Simulation)?

Ich habe Dirt Rally gemeint:
Dirt Rally VR im Test: Dreckige Biester auf Speed – VR download

Unterstützt nativ leider nur die VR Rift, sollte aber eigentlich mit Revive laufen: 
DiRT Rally mit der HTC Vive dank Revive - VR∙Nerds
Vielleicht wieder im Summer Sale günstiger.

RawData läuft ausschließlich mit Windows 10, aber diese Art Game deckt RoboRecall ganz gut ab .

Gruß


----------



## Hoegaardener (25. Mai 2017)

Hi! Danke NBMensch2, , ich habe in der Tat Dirt Rally !!! Und endlich, nach viel hin und her habe ich es zum Laufen gebracht ... Revive hat ja recht detaillierte Anleitungen, trotzdem ging es nicht, bis ich in einem Forum den Hinweis fand, dass für Revive eine bestimmte DX Variante vorhanden sein muss.... die habe ich nun installiert und es funzt. Ich bin sehr beeindruckt von meinem ersten (!) Testlauf. Ob ich jetzt aber besser fahre sei dahingestellt . Bei dir scheint es ja so zu sein ... ich hoffe  bei mir später auch. Beste Grüße


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. Mai 2017)

Freut mich, dass Dirt Rally bei dir jetzt läuft . Die Schwierigkeiten ist, wie ich jetzt gemerkt habe, auch immer abhängig von der Strecke und dem Auto. Ob Frontantrieb oder Heckantrieb, Schwerpunkt des Autos, ob Asphalt, Schlamm, Regen oder Schnee. 
Zeitlich schaffe ich zur Zeit leider immer nur ein paar Rally Stecken, die Immersion jedoch immer wieder beeindruckend und die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten eine Herausforderung. Gerade die erste Stufe der Karriere, im Land Finnland - nur fliegen ist schöner , mit Abstand auf Platz 1 beendet. Neue Auto gekauft, einen BMW E30, der ohne Traktionskontrolle deutlich mehr Gefühl bezüglich des Gaspedals erfordert. 
Gerade die riesig wirkenden Bodenwellen in Finnland lassen einem fast den Atem stocken, und der Körper scheint mitzugehen. 
Wie bzw. mit welchem Eingabegerät fährst du?


----------



## Hoegaardener (29. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre mit meinem XBOX Elite Controller. Hatte bereits von Lenkrad /Pedale geträumt, aber Fakt ist, ich habe einfach keinen Platz dafür. Bin uuebrigens letztens im Mittelfeld gelandet (ein Novum), aber Platz 1 whoooaaa, Respekt! 

Wie ist das bei dir mit dem Hauptspiel auf dem Bildschirm - ist dir gelungen das abzustellen? Ich hatte am Anfang starke Framerateeinbrueche (und entsprechende Reaktionen mit dem Vive) bis mir aufgegangen ist dass aufgrund von Revive das Spiel ja auch auf dem Monitor mitlaeuft. Habe es jetzt auf niedrigster Auflösung laufen und bin hoffentlich wieder bei 90fps im Vive ...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Mai 2017)

Ich kann auch kein Lenkrad nutzen, mit dem Gamepad und analogen lenken so wie Bremsen Gas geben lassen sich die Autos auch gut steuern. Hast ja auch ein super Gamepad, möglicherweise kannst du noch die Todeszone verkleinern bzw deinem Fahrgefühl anpassen.
90 frames per second sind enorm wichtig, alles darunter ruckelt und das wirkt sich negativ auf die Steuerung aus. 
Mit der Grafik selbst muss ich mich auch nochmal befassen, in sehr niedriger Auflösung wird auf dem TV bei mir auch ein Bild angezeigt. Wieviel Leistung dafür benötigt wird, weiß ich nicht. Kann ich mal über das Oculus Menü deaktivieren, gute Idee . 
Habe aber sowieso ziemlich alles auf Low / niedrig gestellt (bis auf Bäume Mittel und glaube Boden und Wetter), damit ich durchgehend 90 FPS erreiche. Möglicherweise bremst meine CPU, dass muss ich nochmal testen. Da kann aber direkt im Spiel die Grafik verstellenn kann und die Auswirkungen sieht, lassen sich die entscheidenden Schrauben so drehen, dass es toll aussieht und trotzdem sehr grafikreduziert läuft. Am besten alles Mal auf Low stellen und ausprobieren, bei vielen Einstellungen sehe ich fast keinen Unterschied und lasse diese niedrig oder aus (z.B. Rückspiegel brauche ich nicht im Rally Modus). Wie geschrieben, konstante 90 FPS sind elementar.

Also ich bin eigentlich auch kein großer "Gamepad Spieler", aber per VR und Rennspiele, das passt einfach. Unglaublich grandioses Gefühl für die Autos und die Strecke .


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2pmV2mwAV9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Test: Lone Echo
"Fazit
Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, das die einzigartigen Möglichkeiten von Virtual Reality voll auszunutzen weiß! Die Interaktionen mit der Spielwelt gestalten sich ebenso intuitiv wie immersiv und den Figuren fühlen wir uns dank exzellenter Sprecher und Story so nah wie nie. Wer auf der Suche nach einem interaktiven Weltraumabenteuer für die Oculus Rift ist, kommt an diesem Titel nicht vorbei."


----------



## ChiefJohnson (24. Juli 2017)

Das PVP Spiel dazu, "Echo Arena", ist die ersten 3 Monate nach Release kostenlos (und bleibt danach auch kostenlos in der Bibliothek erhalten) bzw. gibt es kostenlos zu "Lone Echo" als Bonus.  
Echo Arena macht wirklich viel Spaß, auf der Vive leider "nur" mit Revive möglich, aber spielt sich trotzdem sehr flüssig und gut.


----------



## Bullvai (29. Juli 2017)

Nabend zusammen,habe mir nun auch die rift gegönnt^^
Bisher habe ich dirt rally gestetet aber das ist mir leider relativ schnell schlecht geworden.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich Alien Isolation installiert bekommen für die Rift?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (29. Juli 2017)

Hi
Dirt Rally VR ist schon etwas intensiver, da viele schnelle Kurven. Vllt. mit langsamen Autos beginnen oder anderes Rennspiel wie Project Cars für den Anfang / zur Eingwöhnung.. Ich bleibe zum Glück von Übelkeit generell verschont.
VR wird offiziell von Alien Isolation nicht unterstützt, eine Mod ist aber in Arbeit. Könnte dann ähnlich genial werden wie Doom 3 BFG mit Mod. 
Spiele ohne VR Unterstützung lassen sich mit dem Programm VorpX mit Brille spielen, ist aber je nachdem welches Game mehr oder weniger gut und teils fummlig.
Hier alle Infos dazu: Alien Isolation | Seite 19 | Virtual Reality Forum

Edit:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHjHyOqaBf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alpha der Mod erschienen: MotherVR Alpha Release - Alien: Isolation VR Mod : oculus
Muss mir das Game schleunigst zulegen


----------



## Bullvai (30. Juli 2017)

Danke schon mal,hoffe das mit der Übelkeit wird noch besser.

Wie sieht es mit Resident Evil 7 aus? Dachte das untersützt VR!?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Juli 2017)

Bullvai schrieb:


> Danke schon mal,hoffe das mit der Übelkeit wird noch besser.
> Wie sieht es mit Resident Evil 7 aus? Dachte das untersützt VR!?


Bitte. Normal gewöhnt der Körper sich an VR bzw. trainierbar.
Resident Evil7 VR-Rechte hat Sony für 1 Jahr "exklusiv" gekauft. Danach erscheint wohl ein VR-Patch für andere Plattformen.


----------



## Bullvai (30. Juli 2017)

Also ich vertragen das allem anschein nach nicht gut.

360 Videos dir vr machen mir gar nix aus und kann die ohne Probleme anschauen(Achtebahn,unter wasser, in der luft).
Lucks Tale eben getestet, geht größtenteils auch ohne Probleme.

 Dirt Rally oder Alien gehen gar nicht bei mir,da wird mir sehr schnell schlecht.

Wird das evtl mit den Touch Controllern und dem zweiten Sensor besser?

Glaube nicht das das bei mir auf dauer wirklich besser wird oder gibts da noch irgendwelche Tipps die die Übelkeit deutlich verringern könnten?

Schade für mich da mir das alles eigentlich sehr gut gefällt,gerade Dirt und Alien würde mir sicher mit VR Spaß machen, wäre da nicht die schnell auftretende Übelkeit.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Juli 2017)

Übelkeit wird nur dann ausgelöst, falls man natürlich dafür anfällig ist, wenn sich die virtuelle Realität bewegt, der eigene Körper jedoch nicht. 
Die meisten Spiele (Shooter etc.) sind deshalb mit Teleportation ausgestattet. In Verbindung mit den Touch Controller und RoomScale bewegt man dann seinen eigenen Körper und dies wird in der virtuellen Realität exakt übertragen. Die virtuellen und realen Bewegungen entsprechen dann 1:1, und so kann es auch nicht zur Übelkeit oder zu Gleichgewichtsstörungen kommen. 
In Spielen mit völliger Bewegungsfreiheit, also Laufen mit den analog Sticks der Touch Controller, hatte ich am Anfang eine ganz kurze Zeit im Stehen Probleme mit dem Gleichgewicht. Mittlerweile kann ich ohne Probleme in Shootern wie Arizona Sunshine, PavlovVR VR, Onward oder Doom 3 sogar mit dem Analog-Sticks rennen, ohne auch nur einen Hauch von negativen Erscheinungen. 
Mit den Touch Controllern und RoomScale kannst du dich, je nachdem wieviel Platz zur Verfügung steht, physisch in deinem Raum bewegen. 

Spieler, die zu Beginn ebenfalls mit der Diskrepanz virtueller <-> realer Bewegung zu tun hatten, empfehlen am Anfang nur so lange zu spielen, bis die kleinsten Anzeichen von Übelkeit auftreten. Dann sofort aufhören und einen Tag später wieder probieren usw.. Etliche Spieler haben sich so daran gewöhnt und spielen nun Shooter mit Full Locomotion.


----------



## Aveonik (31. Juli 2017)

Hello,

ich hab das Problem mit der Übelkeit bisher nur bei Spielen gehabt die halt nicht von sich aus für VR gemacht sind oder es dort auch nicht vernünftig umgesetzt haben.
Robo Recall oder Arizona sunshine hab ich garkeine Probleme. komplett Stationäres geht sowieso.
Valkyre Blade z.b. geht nur eine gewisse Zeit lang, da gibts eine Art Dodge funktion die über den Stick bewegt wird.
Spiele die sich überhaupt nur über den Stick bewegen lassen ( und noch schlimmer dann auch nur in Blickrichtung bewegen ) gehen bei mir nur sehr kurz. Da bekomm ich nach 5-10 Minuten Probleme vorerst.

LG


----------



## Pulverdings (5. August 2017)

*Alien Isolation* läuft echt gut. Man darf aber nicht Motion Sick anfällig sein, da sich der Charakter auch selbst bewegt (Animationen). Gibt seit heute auch einen neue Version des Mods:
Releases * Nibre/MotherVR * GitHub

Am Vive Support wird noch gearbeitet.
Installation ist sehr simpel, einfach die dll Datei in den Ordner des Hauptspiels kopieren. Fertig. 

Hatte das Spiel bisher noch nicht gespielt, obwohl es schon länger in meiner Bibliothek ist, da kommt mir der Mod gerade recht. Am besten mit einem Gamepad spielen.


----------



## Grendizer (11. August 2017)

Ich kann Superhot VR und Dead Effect 2 jedem wärmstens ans Herz legen.

Superhot VR ist vom Konzept her ideal für VR und macht ne Menge Spaß. Freunde sind immer begeistert wenn sie das zocken können. Das Spiel selbst hat man glaube ich grob geschätzt in max. zwei Stunden durch (Matrix Skill abhängig ). Aber nach einmal durchzocken, hat man verschiedene Modies zur Verfügung, wie zum Beispiel Speedruns, Nur Melee-Weapons...finde das Spiel hat einen hohen Wiederspiel-wert. 

Dead Effect 2 ist ein bisschen wie Doom. Läufst in einer Weltraumbasis herum und ballerst auf Zombies. Kannst teleporten oder "schweben". Man kann Waffen und Ausrüstung kaufen und aufrüsten. Das Spiel ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut optimiert, obwohl es noch im Early Access ist. Bin kein Fan von Early Access, bei VR bin ich da aber etwas toleranter und dieses Spiel kriegt von mir für 19.99-€  eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung.

Edit: habe gestern Saitano VR gekauft...absoluter Hammer. Ist wie Raw Data, aber man ist eine Art Ninja und bewegt sich durch grössere Arenen, welche oft mehrere Etagen haben, man  kann auf der Strasse anfangen und sich dann auf Gebäude bewegen, die Mauer entlang laufen, double jumpen, man kann dual wielden (Katanas, Pistolen), die Zeit verlangsamen, es gibt Upgrades...absolut begeistert. Man soll aber 0 Motion Sickness mitbringen, man bewegt sich so schnell in dem Spiel, dass es wohl bloß für Hardgesottene ist.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. November 2017)

*From Other Suns ist ab sofort im Oculus Store erhältlich (USK ab 18 Jahren):

“From Other Suns” ist ein Koop-Shooter mit Suchtpotenzial.*
*Der Ego-Shooter kombiniert das Crew- und Raumschifferlebnis von Star Trek: Bridge Crew mit Rollenspielelementen von Borderlands."
Läuft anscheinend auch mit ReVive - also der HTC Vive(lt. Nutzerwertungen)




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=utODTi_I7bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beschreibung: 
*_"From Other Suns ist für drei Spieler ausgelegt, kann aber auch alleine bestritten werden. Mit einer Crew fliegt man in seinem eigenen Raumschiff durch ein prozedural generiertes Universum und liefert sich Kämpfe mit Weltraumpiraten, korrupten Konzernen und Aliens"._

* Spieler-Meinungen (zur Vorab-Demo, Auszug): 
*Tommel = Jo, macht richtig Laune!
Deruli = Richtig geil!Ich freue mich drauf.
Dominique = Ja geil, da hab ich Bock drauf!
Schaut es euch an Leute. Am besten im Coop. Es lohnt sich!
Sven Bahn = Klingt ja super interessant!*
Quelle

Edit: *Eine VR-Version von dem noch recht ansehenlichen *Serious Sam Teil 3* ist auch erschienen.


----------



## Hoegaardener (25. Januar 2018)

Hallo, ich habe meinen Vive und benutze VR öfters als gedacht. Mir wird selten schlecht ... aber bei Dirt Rally VR ganz bestimmt. Selbst in der niedrigsten Grafikseinstellung etc ... daran liegt es nicht. Mach' dir also nix draus und suche dir was anderes. Neben den genannten Titeln mag ich -- trotz der sehr lauwarmen Reviews - Doom VFR sehr gerne, und plane, Fallout 4 ganz zu spielen.... habe bereits 5h damit und finde es toll!

PS: Nach viel rumfummeln habe ich beschlossen, nur noch fuer VR erschiene Titel zu nutzen. Doom 3, zum Beispiel, war aufwendig zum Laufen zu bringen und dann gab es immer Ärger mit Türen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2018)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht deswegen einen Thread aufmachen, also frage ich hier drunter 
Ich habe eine Microsoft MR und zu meiner Enttäuschung musste ich feststellen, dass Subnautica nur mit der Vive/Rift läuft  Hat jemand Spieletipps welche auch auf der MR laufen? Habe als interessant wirkende erst Early-Access Titel gefunden, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich für ein unfertiges Spiel Geld ausgeben soll.

Greetz


----------



## CastorTolagi (14. Februar 2018)

Sollte über Windows Mixed Reality for SteamVR doch eigentlich gehen???
Windows Mixed Reality for SteamVR on Steam


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Februar 2018)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Sollte über Windows Mixed Reality for SteamVR doch eigentlich gehen???
> Windows Mixed Reality for SteamVR on Steam



Neine, eben nicht. Es gibt Games die laufen zB. nur auf Oculus & MR, oder nur Vive etc. 
Und Subnautica läuft eben nur auf Rift und Vive


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. April 2018)

Ganz schön ruhig hier... 

Hat von euch jemand Skyrim VR?
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim VR on Steam
Wirkt schon interessant, besonders deswegen, weil ich Skyrim nie gezockt habe..
Kann jemand nen kleinen Bericht schreiben, wie das mit der Steuerung etc. so läuft?

Greetz


----------



## Gyngo (26. April 2018)

@WhoRainZone

Also ich hab mir Skyrim VR direkt geholt und bereue es keine sekunde und das obwohl ich schon bestimmt 1000+ Stunden auf der Skyrim Uhr habe. 

Weiß jetzt nicht welches Headset du besitzt (ich hab die Vive), aber spielen kann man das wie ich finde sehr gut. Die Steuerung ist natürlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Man kann im Spiel selber die Countrolerbelegungen nicht umstellen(gibt schon ein Mod der das erledigt, hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert). Ansonsten gibt es einmal teleportation und auch flüssige bewegung als Fortbewegungsmöglichkeit. Da ich kein Motionsickness bekomme nutze ich natürlich die flüssige Bewegung. 
Man kann die Steuerung ziemlich seinen wünschen anpassen was wirklich gut gemacht worden ist. Das einzigste was derzeit noch nicht so schön sind das alle Menüs das Standart UI von Skyrim sind(Mods sind in Arbeit).

Aber die Immersion die aufgebaut wird wenn man vor einem Drachen steht ist einfach Hammer. Das Magiesystem ist in der Steuerung ziemlich langweilig, Trigger drücken und schon zaubert man. Nah und Fernkampfwaffen muss man entweder selber schwingen oder halt den Bogen selber Spannen, fühlt sich ziemlich gut an. Klar ist die Umsetzung nicht perfekt aber ein vollwertigeres VR-Rollenspiel wo man Problemlos 100+ Stunden reinstecken kann ist derzeit nur per SkyrimVR oder wahlweise FalloutVR vorhanden.

Ich würd der Umsetzung 7/10 Punkten geben da sie nicht Perfekt ist aber das Spielgefühl einfach überwätigend ist.

Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. April 2018)

Gyngo schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht welches Headset du besitzt (ich hab die Vive), aber spielen kann man das wie ich finde sehr gut.


Ich hab die Microsoft MR, wird ja laut Steam unterstützt 


> Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen.


Auf jeden Fall, genau so einen Beitrag hab ich mir erhofft!
DANKE!


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ganz schön ruhig hier...
> 
> Hat von euch jemand Skyrim VR?
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim VR on Steam
> ...



Ich hab's mir letzte Woche gekauft. Nach anfänglichem Kämpfen (mit der Steuerung und Einstellungen, nicht mit Gegnern im Spiel) finde ich es jetzt aber mit ein paar Mods (viele Mods für die Special Edition funktionieren auch ohne Anpassungen mit der VR Version) und ini-Änderungen richtig gut. Performance ist super, Optik passt (ist halt im Kern ein ca. 7 Jahre altes Spiel, modernere Spiele können natürlich noch ne ganze Ecke besser aussehen), nur die Steuerung ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und zu Anfang unintuitiv. Aber nach ein bis zwei Spielstunden hat man sich daran gewöhnt und das Spiel ist genauso gut spielbar wie mit Gamepad oder Maus und Tastatur.

Und vor allem das Bogenschießen macht richtig Spaß und funktioniert sehr gut, auch komplett ohne Fadenkreuz.

Ist das Spiel seine 60 Euro wert? Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich bereue den Kauf zwar nicht, finde den Preis aber für so ein altes Spiel und den relativ wenigen Änderungen (inhaltlich ist das Spiel halt komplett identisch, da wurden keine neuen Quests, Landschaften, Dialoge usw. gemacht) doch ziemlich heftig. Aber zähneknirschend hab ich's halt doch bezahlt in der Hoffnung, dass spätere Bethesda RPGs von Haus aus direkt mit VR-Support kommen. 30 bis 40 Euro fände ich aber völlig angemessen. Wer sich also nicht sicher ist, TES aber mag und ein VR Headset hat, der sollte evtl. bis zum nächsten Sale warten. Evtl. wird bis dahin ja auch die Steuerung nach verbessert. Im Zweifel lässt sich aber auch das wohl (eingeschränkt) per Mod und ini-Anpassungen ändern.


----------



## Grendizer (2. Mai 2018)

Hey,

ich kann euch "BEAT SABER" uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen, sogar wenn es noch im EARLY ACCESS ist und "nur" 10 Songs hat. Habe gerade eine 1.5 Stunden Session hinter mir und bin richtige geflashed von dem Spiel. Für mich hat sich die 20€ Investition bereits gelohnt und ich werde sicherlich noch viele Stunden da reinballern. 

Wenn ihr auch nur im geringsten interessiert seit, zögert nicht, es ist der Wahnsinn.  Die Steam Reviews sprechen für sich.  825 Daumen hoch vs. 10 Daumen runter. 

Ich bekomme keine Provision von den Herstellern


----------



## WhoRainZone (3. Mai 2018)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme keine Provision von den Herstellern


Beste Anmerkung ever 
Ich glaube, da wäre keiner drauf gekommen, wenn du es nicht erwähnt hättest xD


----------



## dgeigerd (4. Mai 2018)

Also ich kann VR Chat zu 1000% empfehlen. es ist Kostenlos auf Steam, macht spaß, hat Multiplayer, Custom Avatare, Sehr viele Welten mit vielen Funktionen die man auch Selbst erstellen kann und viiieles mehr. Wenn ich ne Oculus Rift anstatt meine PSVR am PC hätte dann würde ich das jeden Tag zocken. Wird von Oculus Rift und HTC Vive unterstützt und mit PSVR gehts auch mit TrinusPSVR und nem PS4 Controller, aber halt nicht so gut und ohne tracking.

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist VR Chat das beste Spiel, welches auch auf langer Sicht noch viel Spaß macht.


----------

